# New skin/style rocks! Clap clap clap!



## The MokXnster (Apr 5, 2003)

It is really nice. This is something I like in here, the design of the place...Bravo!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes yes yes!!! The only thing that is missing now is an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - smile!!


----------



## davez (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The MokXnster _
> *It is really nice. This is something I like in here, the design of the place...Bravo!  *




DITTO


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't like the logo, what is it? I assume it supposed to be a frown considering that tag line. The font on those buttons are a little small as well ( HOME, GALLERY...) and the ones above are too extended, really looks awkward. I think I liked the other one more, but this is clean and fresh.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes! I love the new theme  for the site! VERY nice! Much better than the old one! Good job!! *claps*....!!!!! Holy Junk! Even new smilies! Beautiful!  ::love:: O ::alien::


----------



## wiz (Apr 5, 2003)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLL !!!!!!


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 5, 2003)

The new site looks absolutely amazing! I love it! My only criticism, is that its a bit narrow. If maybe you could try expanding the borders a little more to the edges, it would be perfect. Nice job!!!!


EDIT: Also just noticed this. The edit and quote buttons are orange, and it does not really fit the "blue theme". Maybe you could make these buttons blue, but not to confuse them with the other 'line of buttons', make them a darker blue.


----------



## chevy (Apr 6, 2003)

Goood. O


----------



## twister (Apr 6, 2003)

Talk about a big surprise  !

After a few hours i realized i like the change.  Good job.   

However the gallery is still ugly.  

I'm not a fan of the oval buttons on the main form pages.  I think circles would be better.  

What no cow smiley!

What about the option to 'go to first unread post'?

I know I'm picky but I'm just putting ideas out there incase your like 'o crap i forgot'.


----------



## habilis (Apr 8, 2003)

I really like the new look, it's a much better reflection of the osx world.

On another note, has anybody else noticed that this server is getting slower?


----------



## toast (Apr 9, 2003)

I did notice that. Esp. today, the serv's sluggish. Maybe Scott is working on it, who knows.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Yes yes yes!!! The only thing that is missing now is an
> 
> 
> ...



...will include an Apple smilie AND make the angel smilie look like an angel smilie and not like the O ... At least, that's what I read on Safari (Mac) and Phoenix (Wintel)...


----------



## abyard (Apr 9, 2003)

The blue look is much cleaner than the old brown. Good effort 

The grey buttons (home, gallery etc) look great but the contrast between the text and the button background means i have to squint at the screen to read them.

Things already mentioned:
Width!
I agree with spitty27 - the site is too narrow, this leads to:
longer pages...
more scrolling...
Increased chances of RSI on my mousewheel finger...
etc

Orange vs Blue
You've got a little orange in the logo, a little orange on the home, gallery... buttons and then loads of orange on the edit, quote buttons.
I think it fits ok but I would be interested to hear the opinion of someone who has studied design & colour etc


----------



## TheOneToKill (Apr 11, 2003)

This is bad... I loved the old style only for 1 thing 
It first the 800x600 resolution  on my....my...hehe WINDOWS

Well just telling you that this is not good, even if everyone hates [in real life, they love] the windows you should make the forum look good for both, Windows and... maybe Mac.


----------

